# Video of German Shepherds eating a Rib Eye steak dinner with sides!!



## gsdhistorian4

You have to check this out, 2 German shepherds get a Ribeye steak dinner that even has 2 side dishes!!  <3


----------



## gsdhistorian4

What did you all think of this? I think they eat good! lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Looks like a feast that they enjoyed. The boiled sweet potatoe went over quick as did the zucchini. They had a great meal.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Looks like they enjoyed every bite.


----------



## pavelthe2

So cute.  My GSD had a ribeye for his most recent birthday too!


----------



## girardid

looks like they loved it! raw would have been great too since cooked fat isnt the best for dogs!


----------



## Julian G

mixing protein with veggies is not a good idea. they digest at different times, can lead to bloat. at least that's what I read.


----------



## carmspack

sorry guys --- those dogs were chubby and did not have that healthy aura about them.

if this is their normal meal then they are missing a lot of minerals - missing a great deal actually.

I see over fed , under nourished .


----------



## cloudpump

Julian G said:


> mixing protein with veggies is not a good idea. they digest at different times, can lead to bloat. at least that's what I read.


Where did you read that?


----------



## car2ner

Since village dogs have survived by eating out of human dumps over thousands of years, I don't think a few veggies with the protein are going to be much of a problem. Heck, I toss a bit of raw celery in my dogs bowls now and then and my gal has a raw carrot for desert. 
If this were a treat for something special, then I wouldn't worry. I doubt anyone would do this everyday. It is too expensive!


----------



## wolfy dog

car2ner said:


> Since village dogs have survived by eating out of human dumps over thousands of years,


 But they probably lived for only a few years if they made it past puppy hood as their bodies were depleted from having litters, diseases and poor quality food.


----------



## wolfy dog

carmspack said:


> sorry guys --- those dogs were chubby and did not have that healthy aura about them.
> 
> if this is their normal meal then they are missing a lot of minerals - missing a great deal actually.
> 
> I see over fed , under nourished .


and no muscle tone


----------



## SuperG

Yeah......they haven't missed any meals.......


SuperG


----------



## gsdhistorian4

Agreed. Did you notice though the bigger one ate the sweet potato BEFORE the steak!? lol!


----------



## gsdhistorian4

Dude, i posted the video to give people a smile.. i am sure they don't eat like this every day. Try to enjoy and not be so negative


----------



## carmspack

gsdhistorian4 said:


> Dude, i posted the video to give people a smile.. i am sure they don't eat like this every day. Try to enjoy and not be so negative



Doesn't matter the dogs still looked less than par . 

There are a lot of people thinking about or trying to negotiate a proper , healthful
non-kibble diet .

They may look at the video and think , yeah , this is the way to go.

It isn't


----------



## gsdhistorian4

Well, i respectfully disagree, i think the dogs look great and have been studying the breed many years. As far as their diet, if you look at other videos these dogs are in they are raw fed. This was just a simple nice thing that was done for them. Try and relax and enjoy videos like this and not look to be critical all the time... will do yourself some good


----------



## carmspack

I have had very close hands on experience with GSD for close to 40 years .

My dogs have been fed raw for approximately 35 of those years with time off when moving , having kids , no car , and being less mobile - temporarily. 
I have had litters born into my hands and have seen enough of them through to their 13th year and some beyond .
Even to the last day they did not need medication. 

The dogs I have need to have physical agility and endurance , be ready at a drop of the hat whether it is 100 degrees or minus 15 . Work without fatique, without injury and without the stress of being unfit .

I have sat in on extreme sport vet panels - a friend raced his sled dogs, a line he developed which is recognized and sought throughout the world . Those dogs were properly raw fed. 

those dogs are lardy. They don't look great.
I am not the only one that thinks this.

A nice thing would have been a jog around the block.


----------



## selzer

The dogs were overweight, but the meal was fun. I feed Babsy whatever meat I am eating, and cooked veggies like brussel sprouts, and potato skins. Not all the time, but often. 

The people would probably say she looks overweight and with low muscle tone too, here. She is. But she is well over eleven years old, and we're not pressing for any dog shows with her. 

The other day, I came home with a bunch of cheeseburgers, plain, and handed them about, LOL. I went in to give Quinn and Babs theirs. Babs caught hers on the fly, and Quinnie let hers hit the ground. She already had one in the car after class. She looked up at me, and Babs swung along behind her and scooped hers right up. She doesn't miss a meal. 

For this reason, I feed the two of them 2 cups of food (for both) in the morning -- they share. In the night, Babs eats a little with me, and Quinnie gets 3-4 cups of food. 

It's a cute video, thoughtthe criticism is correct. It's ok to give dogs human food and even to cook/prepare it. That's my kind of meal. But, we shouldn't, as a site, give only kudos for that sort of thing, when the dogs could look a lot more fit.


----------



## girardid

gsdhistorian4 said:


> Well, i respectfully disagree, i think the dogs look great and have been studying the breed many years.


well then you havent done a good job people in the gsd world are obsessed with size "my dog is 95lb" "oh yea mine is 105lb and its all muscle" well the truth is it usually isnt and those dogs where plain and simple fat and out of shape. A happy dog is a lean fast healthy one not an over sized tank used an ego boost. Over feeding a dog isnt loving them or doing them any good. 

I tried to word my concerns more sensitively in my first post because i assumed they were yours. Im all for cheering people up and sharing a funny video but not spreading misinformation


----------



## gsdhistorian4

Well i am glad you see it was a cute video,lol. Sounds like you are a good owner to your dog. I personally do RAW, but i did do homemade for a while.


----------



## Jayfeather

I agree that the dogs looked a bit overweight and in need of a good exercise routine, but I'm sure the video was posted with the good intention of cheering people up. The way the dogs vultured their dinner is certainly quite amusing.  Also, I'm sure that they do not receive such a treat on a regular basis. That would be expensive and time consuming...


----------

